# SPS Lehrgang



## Asguard (28 Dezember 2008)

Frage mich bei den ganzen angeboten auf dem Markt bezüglich SPS Grundschein, Aufbaukurs usw. wo man denn am besten einen solchen Lehrgang abschließt, ist der Lehrgang auf der HWK zu empfehlen SPS 1 , 60 Stunden, Kosten 480 € oder was würdet ihr als Fachleute in dem Gebiet empfehlen, auch an Buchtipps für Einsteiger wäre ich Interessiert.
Preise für einen guten Lehrgang?
Beruf: Elektroinstallateur aber keine Ahnung von SPS
Besten Dank im voraus.


----------



## maxi (28 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

wichtig währe deine bisherige Ausbildung und dein Wissensstand und Kentnisse.

Ist ansonsten etwa so als würdest du nach einen Englischkurs fragen.

Grüsse


----------



## Asguard (28 Dezember 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wichtig währe deine bisherige Ausbildung und dein Wissensstand und Kentnisse.
> 
> ...



also bin Elektroinstallateur habe aber keine Plan von SPS muß also bei Null anfangen


----------



## Asguard (28 Dezember 2008)

also bin Elektroinstallateur habe aber keine Plan von SPS muß also bei Null anfangen


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde dir von Siemens (oder vergleichbar) der SPS-Techniker empfehlen. Wühl dich doch mal auf der Siemens-Seite in den Bereich SiTrain vor ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## gingele (28 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Asguard,

ich habe bei einer Gewerbeakademie (gehört zur Handwerkskammer), die SPS-Fachkraft gemacht. Es handelte sich um drei Teile jeweils mit Prüfung. Jeder Teil kostete ca. 600-700 Euro. Auch ein Metaller nahm am Kurs teil der vorher mit Elektrik und Automatisierung noch nie was am Hut hatte. Er kam aber recht gut mit weil der Kurs von Grund auf die Arbeitsweise der CPU schilderte, bis hin zur indirekkten Programmierung.
Es handelte sich um Simens S7 komponenten.

Nach so einem Kurs bist du noch kein Programmierer, das kommt erst mit der Erfahrung aber ich finde es ist ein sehr gutes Feedback das man bekommt.

Ich stell ma den Link rein, wo ich damals meine Fachkraft gemacht habe, vielleicht gibt es ja sowas auch in deiner nähe.

http://www.gewerbeakademie-sig.de/

Mußt halt noch beim Themenbereich SPS auswählen, das ist irgendwie nicht verlinkt.

gruß Frank


----------



## gingele (28 Dezember 2008)

> Hallo,
> ich würde dir von Siemens (oder vergleichbar) der SPS-Techniker empfehlen. Wühl dich doch mal auf der Siemens-Seite in den Bereich SiTrain vor ...
> 
> Gruß
> LL


 
Stimmt die Dinger gibts auch von Siemens. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sit die SPS-Fachkraft sogar das gleiche wie der SPS-Techniker.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Dezember 2008)

gingele schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sit die SPS-Fachkraft sogar das gleiche wie der SPS-Techniker.


 
Das weiss ich jetzt nicht ... aber auf jeden Fall lässt sich mit damit schon Einiges anfangen ... Eigen-Initiative immer vorausgesetzt !

Gruß
LL


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 Dezember 2008)

hallo,
wenn du glück hast bietet das die kreisvolkshochschule an, die sind günstig und zum reinschnuppern reicht es.


----------



## Sockenralf (28 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

solche Kurse gibt´s auch von der IHK.

Kann ich in Augsburg nur empfehlen



MfG


----------



## Sven_HH (28 Dezember 2008)

Auch der TÜV bietet Bundesweit Seminare an

siehe hier

Gruß Sven_HH


----------

